# Ideas for covering the metal parts or allergy proofing a MacBook Pro?



## Giaguara (Nov 15, 2010)

How to cover _all_ metal parts the hands would normally touch on a MacBook Pro?

As in not just the keyboard.
Everything on the area that the hands usually touch, so in front of the keyboard too and if possible the touchpad. 
Something like an iSkin for the whole keyboard and front.

Without using an external keyboard or mouse... I guess I could try with those but I'd rather just use the built-in keyboard and touchpad.

Why? I think I'm starting to suspect that the fact some of my fingers get often a painful allergic eczema might not be of the sources I thought previously it would be. The areas where the fingers get very painfully blistery is limited to a few fingers, and more specifically those areas are the ones that touch the metal the most. Keyboard, touchpad, and surroundings of the keyboard. Not all 10 digits used for typing get bad, just a few. 

So.. perhaps the area around the keyboard (in pre-unibody model) has something in the metal paint that's used in it. Nickel? Is there any easy way to test that area, without taking it apart and holding it next to my skin for 24 hours? (I can't even wear jeans that have a metal button touch my skin because it does get a reaction of it).

Are there any skins for MacBook Pro that would cover also the touchpad? Even if I have to pack it separately when traveling - that doesn't matter. 
I'd like to test if it makes any difference if I'll touch e.g. silicone instead for a few weeks. 
I think I've seen some vinyl skins somewhere previously that cover most of the metal parts previously, but now the only one I can find is this and this. All other skins are for the side facing the others so that wouldn't really help. 

I definitely don't like the idea of being allergic to MacBook Pro, but I want to try to see if different material makes a difference. (There is such a sad thing as a MacBook Pro Allergy, sigh). If it will make a difference, I guess the next laptop will have to be a MacBook then, with an extra screen...

Well. Jeans or anything with nickel buttons = painful.
Coins = same thing. When I had to handle coins in my part time job my hands got bad after the days I worked.
Same goes with ink and a bunch of other items. 
I _really_ don't want to have Apple hardware on that list (so I didn't think the fact I had to get some sick time for eczema while doing hardware repairs would be related either at least until now)...

Ideas?
Recommendations for a product?
Anyone else get skin reactions?

I guess I should give a try for one of the silicone covers for the first iPhone too meanwhile.


----------



## Greg_Reez (Nov 15, 2010)

Latex gloves out of the question for now?

The keys are plastic and painted silver. But plenty of companies make full body skins... I googled and found bodyguardz.com.

You can even get skins that have more personalized graphics instead of clear protection. I could only imagine how frustrated you must get with your allergies. Is this common?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 16, 2010)

Latex gloves are totally out of question. I hate wearing any rubbery or latexy gloves for any given time.

I don't think it's common - e.g. I didn't find anyone asking for advice for that here.

One problem I find with most skins and decals is that they cover just the external parts. I don't care to cover the top case or bottom of the bottom case. Just the areas I'd touch in normal use.

I also found these http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield/apple-macbook-pro-15-inch-cases-covers-skins-shields.php but those seem to cover the whole case and are a bit pricier. Has anyone tried those?


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you competent enough to remove & replace the keyboard top?  If so, an automotive clear coat (or 2) might solve your issue.  Clear lacquer may work also.


----------



## freaky (Nov 16, 2010)

Another option would be to get one of the old white or black [plastic] MacBooks (from about 3 years ago). I used one for 3 years and although it wasn't as powerful as MBPs, I don't really have any complaints.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't want to do that Sgilbert. I've taken a bunch of these Macs apart so that wouldn't be a problem - I would just prefer to have something that is easy to apply (and if needed, to remove). And that doesn't flake off with heat or affect the resell value either. Maybe it would work ok but still a decal or something similar would be something I'm more comfortable with. 

One of the MacBooks could be something to do but not yet - I was planning to change the 'book maybe next year. So testing first...


----------



## Beschneider (Jan 1, 2011)

I just had my iPad covered with this it works well.  The guy at the booth had a Mac book pro.  He had all surfaces covered except the screen.  They charged 80 for a 13 in New Hampshire.


----------

